# Chicken possible Coccidiosis



## Riri1313 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello I’ve got two 9-10 week old chicks and noticed blood in there poo last night, after doing some research I’m pretty certain it’s coccidiosis, I’ve called all around me and can’t seem to find any medication for it 😭 does anyone know what else I can do? I’ve attached a photo of the droppings (a little graphic I know)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What country are you in? I would suggest contacting a vet if they don't have it in the feed stores.


----------



## Riri1313 (Jul 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What country are you in? I would suggest contacting a vet if they don't have it in the feed stores.


Contacted the vet already and they have no time to see them for a couple days and won’t give anything over the counter 🙄


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang it. Do they not get this is an emergency? 

Check on this drug, sulfamethazine. This might be available in the feed stores for larger animals.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Do you have a Tractor Supply store near? That is where we got Corid when we needed it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't see the flag well enough but they're not in the states. 

I had a thought on my way to town this morning, call the vet. Ask them what is available OTC in your country to treat your birds with. 

I want to pound on them so bad for not understanding this is a serious issue.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Corid can be bought online, but that takes time.


----------

